# My other Babies ...



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

PoohBear 












Shortie ( G Pig )
November


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Is Shortie all black? We saw a black one today (they sure are gorgeous!) but he had a bit of brown on his belly as well. All of your babies are super duper cute!!!


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah - Shortie is complely black. She has a lot of the teddy bear type fur, with kinda curly whiskers, like the rex rats do. When I got her several years ago, she was in a very NASTY/FILTHY tank. It was a 10 gal aquarium with about 12 baby guinea pigs in it..all mixed sexes. Surprised she was not pregnant!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Guinea pigs in a 10 gal? Oh my God! That's awful! Thank goodness you found her and gave her a good home.  she sounds awesome!


----------



## JLSaufl (Jan 20, 2013)

Awwe, I had a silver teddy bear piggy, except his rump area was white regular fur, his name was Pasha, and passed away from a heart attack at 2.5 years old. Is your November a lab/pit mix? Beautiful.


----------



## Possum Rat (Dec 30, 2012)

JLSaufl said:


> Awwe, I had a silver teddy bear piggy, except his rump area was white regular fur, his name was Pasha, and passed away from a heart attack at 2.5 years old. Is your November a lab/pit mix? Beautiful.


Yeah she is exactly that mix. Thanks for the compliment. I got her at the pound, she was on "death row" and was supposed to be put down the day before ( thank God she did not ) because she had severe dermititis & was not as "cute & perfect" as the other pups there & guess they fiqured no one would want to adopt her. She was only 8 weeks old! After about 2 months I got the skin problem cleared up & all her hair grew back. Ahe still has bouts with skin problems time to time but we get it cleared up.
Sorry abt your pig. My rat I had during my teenage years also died of a heart attack on the vets table!


----------

